# 330i Performance Package



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

"BMW Introduces the 330i Performance Package To Debut at the Los Angeles International Auto Show 
The quintessential sport sedan once again raises the performance bar 

December 9th, 2002, Woodcliff Lake, NJ… An all-new Performance Package for the 2003 330i Sedan will make its debut at the Los Angeles International Auto Show on January 2nd, 2003 and begin production in March. The 330i sedan continues to win comparison test after comparison test on the strength of its performance and handling prowess. Never being a company to leave well enough alone, with the introduction of the Performance Package BMW will raise the driving experience to an even higher standard. 

There is no aspect of the driving experience that has not been enhanced by the Performance Package. Modifications to the 3.0-liter in-line six-cylinder engine yield a ten horsepower increase to 235. For the first time in a 330i it will include a six-speed manual transmission with a short-throw shifter. With the addition of a shorter final drive the 330i with a Performance Package will accelerate from 0 – 60 miles-per-hour in 6 seconds, about half a second faster than a standard 330i. To match the performance a new sports suspension more finally tuned than the 330i’s standard sport suspension is mated to 18-inch wheels with mixed-size performance tires. The look and feel of the interior has been refined with cloth and Alcantara sport seats matching the Alcantara sport steering wheel. An anthracite headliner and Black cube aluminum trim complete the interior look. Silver cube aluminum trim is optional. The instrumentation includes red needles while the tachometer reflects the modified engine’s 300 higher rpm limit. 

From the outside the 330i Performance Package will be immediately apparent from its Aerodynamic Package, black headlight trim and high gloss shadowline trim. The aforementioned 18-inch wheels and tires and new exhaust that not only appears but also sounds more aggressive complete the look. "

source: BMWUSA.com


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17171


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

SORRY!!!


----------

